# What would be better



## Levi1951 (Dec 4, 2013)

What would be better 2 kicker comp 15s or 1 15in juggernaught?


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

I would go with the Mmats Juggernaught all day long over most for spl.


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

You should check out some videos on youtube and see them puppies in action on the competition circuit. You will be very pleased running one as long as the enclosure is built to spec and its being fed well!


----------

